# Hypoaspis Mites



## Satellite Rob (Aug 11, 2009)

Were can I buy Hypoaspis Mites.Today I did a google search and a yahoo 
search.But couldn't find anyone how had them.Any help to find them would 
really be appreciated.


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 11, 2009)

look here
http://www.biconet.com/biocontrol/hypoaspis.html


----------



## Finntroll86 (Aug 11, 2009)

I recently came across this website, its pretty neat.

http://www.biconet.com/

H. Miles is under beneficial insects & organisms on the left side table


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 11, 2009)

i got mine from here: http://store.evergreengrowers.com/prostores/servlet/Detail?no=1

i have a bunch left over.  and i am going to try and culture them.


----------



## KyuZo (Aug 11, 2009)

Lucas339 said:


> i got mine from here: http://store.evergreengrowers.com/prostores/servlet/Detail?no=1
> 
> i have a bunch left over.  and i am going to try and culture them.


let us know how it turns out.  what are you dong to be feeding them?


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 11, 2009)

i am also culturing spring tails and a type of grain mite well away from my collection.


----------



## KyuZo (Aug 11, 2009)

that's not a bad idea, because grain mite grows like wild fire.  put some oat meal in there and just add water!


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 12, 2009)

I forgot who I bought some from, biocontrol(?).  Anyway, mine came with grain mites lol, they use grain mites as feeders ...a mite you would be wanting to get rid of.  So if you don't have grain mites, I wouldn't order any hypoaspis until I found grain mites in my cages.  I don't know if most of the co's selling hypoaspis use grain mites as feeders for the mites, so you might want to ask.


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 12, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> I forgot who I bought some from, biocontrol(?).  Anyway, mine came with grain mites lol, they use grain mites as feeders ...a mite you would be wanting to get rid of.  So if you don't have grain mites, I wouldn't order any hypoaspis until I found grain mites in my cages.  I don't know if most of the co's selling hypoaspis use grain mites as feeders for the mites, so you might want to ask.


Yes Hypoaspis miles are come with grain mites in the container for food
otherwise they will pray on each other
Natures way someone always eat someone :}


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 12, 2009)

these mites will eat anything they can.  not just other mites.  they cutlutre them using spring tails and other mites.

i have witnessed them devouring graing mites.  after my little experiment here, im going to bring some to the lab and see if i can get some video of them.  they are very swift moving for a mite.  and are ferocious predators.

i wonder if they'd work on snake mites??


----------



## SAn (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes they work.


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 12, 2009)

SAn said:


> Yes they work.


have you tired it?

does anyone know what type of wood chips they are in when you get them?


----------



## SAn (Aug 12, 2009)

Of course i have tried it, else i wouldn't give such a clear statement.


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 12, 2009)

SAn said:


> Of course i have tried it, else i wouldn't give such a clear statement.


just making sure....some comment just to comment.


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 12, 2009)

here! _try this_, this is were i get mine.(when needed)


----------



## Jayz159 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would want to buy a small amount of predatory mites not freaking 1 liter for 25$. I guess culturing WOULD have to be nessacary to get my money's worth. I only have about 8 T's lol 1 liter is to much!


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a small as the bottle usually is. If you have 8 T's that is not much of an expense...especially once a year.


----------

